# Overheard in dublin



## car (11 Apr 2005)

funny cos its true


----------



## Capaill (11 Apr 2005)

Good site.  Could spend hours reading through it


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Aug 2005)

I've made this a stickie, as it really is a great site.

Brendan


----------

